# Pickup Bed Storage/covers



## driveby (Feb 1, 2005)

Well first off, thanks for your good info on all the choices. I am narrowing the list down a bit, Durango, Used Denali or Titan. A question that has been bugging me for a while about pickups in general. What do you do to keep the stuff in the bed secure/dry? I have seen soft tonneaus, hard tonneaus, caps. The reason I ask is the new truck will likely become the kid car - ergo a stroller, portable booster seat always in the back and then whatever else for the day. I can't have that exposed - not only do I live in rain country I live in a big city with some locals with light fingers.









I don't think I like the hard tonneaus because of the lack of access at the front. But then again, I've never used one so i'm just guessing. I have buddies with caps but we always seem to be jumping into the bed to get at the stuff at the front (think portable booster seat for me - it is light and plastic, easily rattling around back there). Wife won't put up with that!

Btw, the MP3 player access in the Titan is a VERY nice touch for me! Thanks for pointing me there, wouldn't have thought to look.

What do you do to secure/keep dry the bed stuff?


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I purchased a soft Tonneau cover for my pickup. I enjoy the freedom of being able to roll it up in such case that I need to load tall items, versus the fiberclass one piece models. Once rolled, it straps in place underneath the back window. I looked all over, and found the best price at realtrucks.com. They carry Tonneau covers for all makes and models. The

Jose


----------



## dsrede2go (Feb 2, 2005)

driveby ...

I JUST registered with this site, but thought I'd put in my 2 cents.

I bought an 04 Nissan TITAN in August and so far LUV it!

Prior to that I owned an 02 GMC Extended Cab Sierra, which was my first experience with a full sized truck ... I had an A.R.E. hard cover lid on my GMC.

So when I traded, one of the first things I did was to add a new hardcover lid.

Though our kids are grown up and it's just my wife & me on the roads (during the nice weather), I do like the hard cover:

+ It locks, so the security issue is also covered.
+ Upstate NY can be nasty in the wintertime, so I do appreciate the storage &
protection.
+ When on the road, it does make the set-up & traveling storage easier to
manage. 
+ For the first time in my life I have indulged my sensitivities to the appearance
of my vehicle - translation? I think it looks great on the TITAN! (Couldn't 
afford to be concerned when my 3 kids were at home & growing up!)

There are a couple of disadvantages to this lid:

- It's NOT inexpensive ... the bottom line for the cover + paint + installation +
NYS sales tax was $850.49.
- The TITAN is a bit higher than my GMC and I'm only 5-9 ... so reaching and
retrieving from the bed can be difficult at times ... so I infrequently, but
occasionally DO crawl in.

Hope my experience is helpful!

Dave


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have the TITAN and I use a RETRAX retractable bed cover.
http://www.rolltopcover.com/
It is water proof, hard, lockable in any position, and you can roll it up for full use of the bed. Although a little more expensive than other covers I have found it very user friendly and versatile.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Driveby,

I have a GemTop GT Classic steel tonneau on my Titan. It is lockable (along with the Titan's tailgate) and seems to be totally waterproof.

The thing I like about it is the low profile. As opposed to the fiberglass covers, the GemTop is only about 3/4" high. Painted body color, it looks like the truck came from the factory with it. Very clean design! It is also easily removed if needed.

Our cost was about $1,200 painted and installed, but that included a Yakima rack system on the top of it. Now we can carry a load in the bed, and stick the bikes, skis, etc. up on top of the cover (sweet!).

One of these days, I will get some pictures of it up here, in the mean time check out Gem Top Manufacturing

A note about the Titan, if you get the Utility Bed package, it includes - among other things - a track system in the bed, and around the perimeter of the bed walls that allows attachment of a number of accessories. One of those is a Sliding Tray Set. What this is, is a tray about 2 feet deep and the width of the bed that mounts to the floor tracks. Slide it to the back of the bed, load it up, then push it forward, and load the rest of the bed. Makes it very easy to get things in and out (especially with a tonneau in place). I don't think anybody else offers a system like this....yet!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a soft tonneau, the Extang Black Max, $125 bought online. It uses snaps.

If I were to do it again, I would really consider the velcro instead of snaps. Here in the winter, the snaps are a real pain.

I use a 2" PVC pipe with 4 snaps screwed on it to roll it up, keeps it in a nice tight roll and looks great rolled up.

If I put something in the box, I lock the tailgate. I realize someone can still get in if they really want to, but at least it would draw attention and slow them down locking the tailgate.

I also have the Bedrug bedliner, which is a carpeted one, absolutely love it over the hard plastic type for how we use the truck.

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hurricane,

Ditto on the snaps ... they are a P. I. T. A during the winter. I have had to use the bed to help my sister move this winter and had to wait until temps got warm enough again to re-snap everything!

Aside from that problem, I really like the flexibility of the soft cover. I can roll it up when not needed and therefore am not limited in what I load in.

Driveby, it will really come down to personal preference but overall the soft cover is a pretty good choice ... cost effective too.

Wayne


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I believe there is also a folding hard cover to look into as well. Kinda the best of both worlds but spendy.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> I have the TITAN and I use a RETRAX retractable bed cover.
> http://www.rolltopcover.com/
> It is water proof, hard, lockable in any position, and you can roll it up for full use of the bed. Although a little more expensive than other covers I have found it very user friendly and versatile.
> 
> ...


I was looking at one of those today (well, the brochure anyway) I'm having my 5th wheel hitch installed next week in my new truck, and I might order a RETRAX also.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I believe there is also a folding hard cover to look into as well. Kinda the best of both worlds but spendy.
> [snapback]22991[/snapback]​


The advanced folding cover

http://www.kcovers.com/installation.html

is also very nice. It was the only other one I considered vs. the RETRAX.

Jared


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I've had the 'Advance Cover' for almost a year now and I love it!! It's the 4 panel one and cost $500. I installed it myself and it was easy (If you aren't claustaphoic because you have to lay inside it for a while with it closed to install the center locks). After it is installed there are only two bolts to remove it or put it back on. It has locks on the front and the back panel so it opens from the front or the back. You can fold it up to 1/4 of it's size and it locks at the front with fasteners and it's ok to drive like that. I did a search and reviewers said the gaskets make it more water proof than the other look alike folding cover. We had some big storms here and it never leaked. I don't think they guarantee it to be waterproof but if you install the seals correctly I think it is. What's really nice about it is when I need to take it off to carry my dirt bikes, it is easily removed by one person and takes up hardly any room to store, unlike a full size shell or toneau cover.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My friend has a Retrax, and it leaks. Not sure why, however. He doesn't like it. His is a few years old. I have never owned one, but love the way it works.

I bought and installed a TruXedo on my TITAN. Love it. I have seen traces of water getting through, but usually only while getting a carwash. Easy to install, and use. I can use all the accessories in my truck bed (Utili-trac) with it.

If I had a hard cover, I coudn't use the overhead rack, or some other options. They are MUCH more secure than a soft cover though.

Tough choice.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Years ago (1999) I had a GMC Classic Sierra. That was GMC's way of still selling the older body style while also selling the new version...

I bought a cap for the short bed, a LEER, if I recall the name right. It was great. It locked up tight, had plenty of storage, even had a light inside. Sold it easily in 2000 when I got rid of the truck for almost what I paid for it.

Visibility suffered some, but not as much as the Navigator I now drive.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Having driven pickups for many years as a camper, hunter, fisherman, handyman, etc I have had many different box covers including the roll-up variety, hard sectional folding, one piece fiberglass lift up and cab height fiberglass toppers. Making your selection will involve some trade offs depending upon your needs. Every type of cover has its merits and its drawbacks. Compromise is required. I once owned a Suburban and the smell of wet Labradors in the back after a duck hunt was too much!







My preference is the cab height fiberglass topper. They are secure, watertight and color matched to the truck and can hold a lot of stuff. Drawbacks are they don't work well for tall, upright load items and you may have to crawl into get stuff from the front. They don't work for fifth wheel towing either. There are many door styles and sliding window combinations available that make access to the inside easier. Take your time and don't settle on something just because it is inexpensive. Make your decision carefully and then get the best quality cover. You will be happy you did. Good luck!


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

I have the Extang Full Tilt soft tonneau cover on my pickup. It is a soft cover with a rigid frame that tilts up like a hard tonneau cover. It has inside latches that you access by dropping the tailgate. It is also easily removed by tilting it up about 70 degrees and just lifting the entire frame off of the truck.

It cost about $200 and has served me well.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I purchased a soft tonneau at the time I bought my truck. I am a wood worker and really appreciate the ability to load raw lumber as well as finished pieces in and not have to worry about it fitting.

I also purchased a carge holding bar from Harbor Freight...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=43569

It keeps things from sliding around. I usually have it spanning the width about 2 feet from the tailgate. This keeps things close when you need them. And if something does get under the bar, the kids fight over who gets to crawl in and retrieve it.

Kevin,
I love your idea with the PVC pipe and snapps. That thing is always a pain to get started. Mind if I "Borrow" the idea?









Paul


----------



## ntymidtr (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a 2000 Chevy Silverado and we wanted something similar to what you are needing. I went with the Pace Edwards Jack Rabbit tonneau cover. It is a good looking cover and it is lockable. The access is very nice because it locks into position every 12" so you can have it in any location you want.

It keeps my stuff in the bed dry and it is made of aluminum interlocking rails that roll together so it can't be cut into. I bought mine from JC Whitney and installed it myself. Cost about $650.

Hope that helps.
NTYMIDTR


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Let me throw you another option.

When I was looking for a box cover I needed something that was secure enough to keep my golf clubs in and easily removed for when I haul the boys dirt bikes.

I like the look of the fiberglass caps but don't like the fuss of removing it and the thought of scratching it seemed all too real. I have had the framed soft covers that looked ok but I never felt thing were truely secure in the box.

I have settled on a box cover called the Undercover. It is a hard plastic cover that looks like a soft cap but is hard like a fiberglass cover. It is secure like a fiberglass cover and has support struts as well. The best thing is its like 50 lbs, easily removed and handled, and comes with hooks to hang it on the garage wall when not on the truck.

Check it out at www.undercoverinfo.com.

Good luck.

Bruce


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Bruce...
That thing looks pretty sweet! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Jolly,

I have really enjoyed it. I can clean the snow off it (Michigan snow) with a broom with out worrying about the finish. It is secure with the locking tailgate of the Tundra and the locks in the cap. Keeps my stuff dry - I am very pleased.

Bruce


----------

